# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   Ice
 > 2 shots vanilla vodka
 > half shot keylime juice
 > 2 tablespoons coco lopez
 > 1 shot pineapple juice
 > 
 > Mix all in Martini Shaker/shake well
 > 
 > Strain into Martini Glass

## Peter NJ

Ice
2 shots vanilla vodka
half shot keylime juice
2 tablespoons coco lopez
1 shot pineapple juice

Mix all in Martini Shaker/shake well

Strain into Martini Glass

----------


## GramChop

oh my!  that sounds like dessert!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

Sounds interesting..Will be sweet for sure..Posted it for the Martini lovers on the forum.

----------


## JEK

Martini lovers: Gin + vermouth. Olives.

----------


## Jeanette

Grey Goose...just a bit dirty...olives

----------


## JEK

A martini without gin is a cocktail with a hole in it's heart . . . .

----------


## Dennis

> Martini lovers: Gin + vermouth. Olives.




I Heart This.

----------


## Dennis

> A martini without gin is a cocktail with a hole in it's heart . . . .




I agree with this.

----------


## JEK

We are off to a good start on this Friday, you and I.







> FOOD
> Martini purists a little stirred
> July 19, 2006
> "A straight vodka martini is a cocktail with a hole in the middle." ["Flowering of Cool New Gins," July 12.] I couldn't agree more! I am so glad someone is giving this crazy vodka craze a slam. JANET MCCRACKEN Pacific Palisades McCracken is an associate food editor at Bon Appetit magazine. FROM a longtime food writer and bartender (starting at San Francisco Press Club in 1964), thank you for expressing so well what every gin purist should profess. And by the way, call any drink whatever you like, but if the spirits aren't flavored with juniper berries, don't call it a martini.

----------


## Dennis

Two peas in a pod, me and you.

----------


## JEK

Two peas in the Manhattan and Martini pod.

----------


## MIke R

I like both...you can make me very happy with either......

this vodka is so damn good.....better than GG ....can only get it in the state of New York....

I took a picture of it on top of the kitchen cabinets I have to install now that skiing is winding down as I will need this bottle to get me through the job  at hand

----------


## GramChop

> Two peas in a pod, me and you.



geeeeez....get a room already!!!

----------


## JEK

25 minutes until it's Five O'Clock Somewhere. Den, Manhattan or Martini tonight, your choice.

----------


## Dennis

Hmmmm....probably a Manny tonight and a Marty tommorow.

Sounds like a Pep Boys commercial...

----------


## JEK

I'm goin' with the Mart right now. Be back.

----------


## GramChop

> *Hmmmm....probably a Manny tonight and a Marty tommorow.*
> 
> Sounds like a Pep Boys commercial...



TWSS!

----------


## JEK

Back.

----------


## Dennis

Lovely.

You should start a "Created by JEK" page on facebook.

----------


## MIke R

in honor of the warm and spring like day..

we are doing Jost Van Dyke Foxys Painkillers  for Happy Hour today...

than a Pouilly Fume to go with the fresh codfish cakes

----------


## Peter NJ

Hey..how come when i mention Painkillers you rag on me they are fruity chick drinks??  ???

----------


## Peter NJ

> Back.




You are a Pro.  :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> Hey..how come when i mention Painkillers you rag on me they are fruity chick drinks??  ???




they are...but I got outvoted...so I made a big batch of em and everyone was happy


tomorrow is my call and my call is  absolutely going to be oysters and beer

----------


## Peter NJ

fresh nutmeg i hope?

----------


## MIke R

> fresh nutmeg i hope?




from Grenada my friend..only the best

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice..I love them..That is our Friday night drink at the Beach..I make 2 gallons every Thursday night,in empty gallon water jugs..Thank God I can crawl home..LOL

----------


## Grey

I had to google what a Painkiller was.  Sounds yummy (does it count as healthy if it has orange AND pineapple juice?)  

2 oz Pusser's® dark rum
1 oz cream of coconut
4 oz pineapple juice
1 oz orange juice

Shake or stir ingredients, and pour over ice in a tall glass. Sprinkle nutmeg on top, and serve,

----------


## MIke R

yeah the girls love them....a virgin one for the little one and a high octane one for  the adult....lots of nutmeg is key

they taste even better with a generous amount of rhum agricole like Clement rather than Pussers

----------

